# Problem - with 119 or LNB or??? - multi-switch - etc.. - Anyone knows?



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Hi all.
Here is a situation - any ideas, suggestions?:
I have 18" DTV - 101 Satellite dish - with single LNB.
I also have 24" Dishnet's 119 satellite dish - with dual LNB...Was only using one output from 119's LNB though...so i ve been told - i can get DTV 2-1 Switch, 22khz, and use the second output from 119's LNB and my 101 DTV one with this DTV's multi-switch and bring both DTV satellites - 101 and 119 - into one IRD ( 5 gen 420RE by the way )
...and still be able to watch Dishnet's 119 from first LNB's line...

SO i did that - went and got some DTV's 22khz multiswitch 2-1, connected both satellites to the switch, then to IRD...
Firstly i wasn't getting much signal at all..
On the switch's label - it said Dish 1 / to IRD / Dish 2 - so i had 101 connected to Dish 1 and 119 connected to Dish 2...
I saw a picture somewhere on internet of switch where the label showed on switch (if looked directly on it) - Dish 2 / to IRD / Dish 1...
And i heard that only one satellite has to be connected to 22khz (forgot which one now - but think it was 119)...
Before switching around - i tried one at a time (just directly to IRD) - and Was getting programming from 101 by itself - No Problem (as used to)...and was also getting programming from 119 connected to IRD by itself too - NO problem!
So I know - it is not the line(s)
So now i reconnected ends to the switch - 119 to Dish 1 and 101 to Dish 2 - tried - and was getting programming...
So i guess my switch's label: Dish 1/ IRD/ Dish 2 is wrong and should have been: Dish2 / IRD / Dish1
...
but - the programming i was getting: was getting 119's no problem, but 101's channels - only some were there - the other ones was not even there or were cutting in/out (as if the signal streanth was Low)..checked the signal streanth by the way and it was fine,
Then - i futher experimented - and disconnected 101 from switch - leaving only 119 on switch - and was getting all 119's channels No problem, 
Then - i disconnected 119 from switch - and left only 101 on switch - and was getting all 101 channels No problem too..
So basically something is fishy..
This morning i tried something else...
my Dishnet's 119 (from first LNB's output) connected with 61.5 on the sw21 switch...So - i disconnected 119 from Dishnet's sw21 switch.. then i connected 101 together with 119 back to DTV's 2-1 switch, put TV on - and was getting channels from both 101 and 119 - NO PROBLEM!!! = the way supposed to be - i guess...
Futher - connected the other 119 back to sw21 - checked DTV TV - again same prob - 101's channels - some there, but some cutting out or not there at all...- disconnected the other 119 again from sw21 - checked DTV TV - No problems whatsoever! - so i checked this few times..the same thing..
then i tried further: I took Dishnet's 119 and connected it without sw21 (so without 61.5) directly to Dishnet's IRD - checked DTV TV - same problem,...disconnected 119 from Dishnet - checked DTV - No Problem!!!

So that is my problem - what do you People think it is?
My Dual LNB maybe from 119 Dish?

(few days ago, before i got DTV's switch i tried something else and found some other abnormalities:
I had connected that 119 with 61.5 with SW21 to this IRD...so i took second 119's line and connected with my 110 with another sw21 switch to my other Dish's IRD - and noticed not normal things:

on second IRD ( 119 and 110 ) lets say ch 101 (help line) was on ..and on first IRD ( 119 and 61.5) - i was changing channels (in the 119s channel block) ..so while i was changing channels - i noticed: on above Second IRD (119 and 110 connected ) on ch. 101 - while changing channels on First IRD - ch. 101 was cutting out and back in (with "aquiring Sat .Signal" box showing often too)...then i checked channels on this Second IRD - and noticed that some channels were Missing - like from 110 i think - ch 111 etc..
after disconnecting 119 line from other IRD, all channels came back no problem to this IRD..and were all there as used to be, and no more "aquiring sat. signal" when switching channels etc...

So what do you think my problem is? - that dual LNB on my 119's dish? (it is used one i think by the way)...If so - hmmm - it works ok with as Single output but not ok as Dual output then...?
Or whatelse my problem might be?
Because after all this tests - switches i think are OK, including this New DTV's 2-1, 22khz one..(i got it to work after all, with disconnecting other 119 from Dishnet)

Please - any comments and suggestions!!!
Thanks in advance 
and Thanks for listening..


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2002)

I find your explanation so confusing I don't have any ideas to suggest


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

hehe - sorry - tried to explain though..
my poor English and Lexicon i guess 
thanx anyhow for replying..

Later


----------

